# draw length recurve vs compound



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

So if I have a 27.5 inch draw length on compound bows is that what my draw length would be considered on a recurve? I ask because I would like to pick up a recurve with the end hope being to hunt with it in a tree stand and would love to use a kodiak magnum or something in that size range and most say they stack and such at longer draw lengths but I think I may be short enough draw length not to have that happen with me.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

MrS - 

If you use the exact same form with both, typically you'll be a little shorter on the stickbow, due to anchor positions. Things like a bent bow arm elbow on the compound and a long D loop can really muddy the waters. 

Only way to know for sure is to have yourself measured on a very light weight draw check bow. If your draw length changes significantly on a heavier bow, you might be over bowing yourself. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

For what it's worth, I have a 30" draw length when I was a shooting my two compounds and I have a 30" draw length when shooting my two recurves.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

The grip is what I have found to give me fits when trying to figure draw lengths between bows..since there are so many different styles and thickness of them between brands..especially the older ones..Compounds allow you to stretch out..and hold it for a long time..at you anchor point...and is easy to set up the first time..were as trad bows don't...unless your drawing a real light weight bow..You will be best served to actually try the bow you are wanting and have someone measure you on it..then try a lighter weight recurve and measure it as well..Look at the differences between them..As what has been said..you don't want to start out too heavy with it... till your accustomed to shooting one..but you need to see how the bow you want..fits you as well..

Mac


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Night Wing said:


> For what it's worth, I have a 30" draw length when I was a shooting my two compounds and I have a 30" draw length when shooting my two recurves.


Is that AMO? From the string at the nock to a point at the arrow directly above the deepest part of the grip, plus 1.75 inches?

I wonder if we need an additional concept of "draw length" for compound archers. For trad shooters, your fingers are always on the string, so the draw length is related to your hand position, but with D-loops and releases, the anatomical position can be anywhere behind the string. So it is really hard to say how the two forms relate depending on what kind of form and release the compounder uses.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Warbow said:


> Is that AMO? From the string at the nock to a point at the arrow directly above the deepest part of the grip, plus 1.75 inches?
> 
> I wonder if we need an additional concept of "draw length" for compound archers. For trad shooters, your fingers are always on the string, so the draw length is related to your hand position, but with D-loops and releases, the anatomical position can be anywhere behind the string. So it is really hard to say how the two forms relate depending on what kind of form and release the compounder uses.


I never do AMO draw length which the deepest part of the grip plus (1.75"). I measure my draw length from the end of the shelf farthest from me at my anchor point at full draw which is the corner of my mouth.

Arrow shelfs are not always the same length and the deepest part of the grip is different depending on riser design. What is never different is the length of my arm. It's a constant that never changes.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Night Wing said:


> What is never different is the length of my arm. It's a constant that never changes.


Well, yes, and it always ends in your hand, at the deepest part of the grip, which is why the measurement from the string at the nock to a point at the arrow directly above the deepest part of the grip is called "True Draw Length", as opposed to AMO draw length with the uniform but arbitrary 1.75" added, or rule of thumb/working/aproximate draw length, measured from the string at the nock to where the arrow passes accross the back of the bow (target side of the bow). All of them have their uses. Only ask so I know what kind you are talking about.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think my draw lenth ends up about the same. With a compound I use a release and a d-loop, which eat's up some of that DL. with a recurve, I draw 30". Compounds have 29" cams.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I draw my compounds at 28.5 to 29" depending on who makes the bow, with a recurve i draw a inch less it seems as my form is different shooting a recurve.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I draw 27" on my compound, but 28-28.5" on my recurve.


----------

